# BP 90/45...Should I be concerned.



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's on the lower side of things........I would keep monitoring it if that's an unusual reading for you. Also, w/ your other symptoms, I would try to get into contact w/ a doctor or some medical professional.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

yes


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

That's pretty low, if it stays like that for a few days, I would see a doctor.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

If you have symptoms (like dizziness), go to the doctor. That means something is going on and you need treatment. Don't wait, go as soon as you can. 

P.s. I'm glad you're okay, but anything causing symptoms needs to be checked out. It could just be that your dose of klonopin is a bit too high.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Take a sitting BP and then a standing one to see if it drops when standing up. If it is dropping a lot after standing then you have Orthostatic Hypotension probably caused by the meds. But usually if you have Orthostatic you will get dizzy esp if you rise from sa sitting position fast.
I know Klonopin can make it low. I had a resident that had very low BP and couldn't even get a reading when she first woke up. I had to have her walk and down the stairs in the house a few times to get it up. She also was a very tiny girl.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Do you think you could be dehydrated and not aware?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tip: Don't tell them you're worried about your BP, tell them you feel dizzy all the time and you want to get a blood test.


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, that could be from the Klonopin. I would check with your doctor to see if your dose should be adjusted. Is this a new med or have you been using it for a while?


----------



## AWIP (Sep 29, 2013)

BP 90/45
Systolic blood pressure bottom less than 60 is consider kind of dangerous.
Experiencing fatigue + depression? What have you been eating?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Ideal BP is 120 / 80. Go see a doctor as soon as you can. It's most likely down to your meds but best to get it checked out IMO


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> Ideal BP is 120 / 80. Go see a doctor as soon as you can. It's most likely down to your meds but best to get it checked out IMO


The ideal blood pressure is generally lower is better. I just clocked mine in at 83/62 today. This is completely fine as long as you don't experience any symptoms like dizziness.

It's when it's accompanied by symptoms that it becomes a problem.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

well its a good sign that your still alive cause it means your heart is still beating


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

A diastolic BP or pulse in the 40's is *too low*....

And probably the reason that you are feeling dizzy....

Anything lower than 90/50 and a pulse of 50 is pushing it...

Body mass, physical condition, and genetics do play a part but still....

I would keep a daily log of pulse and BP, and have them checked on more than just one device....

The automatic wrist or finger BP machines can be very inaccurate....

Manual is best, upper arm automatic is the next best.....

Generally, if you are orthostatic or dehydrated, pulse rises and BP drops....

More likely related to the Klonopin that you are taking....Low BP and blurred vision are side effects to it....

I would book a doctor visit and get some labs drawn...And the doctor would probably decrease your dosage of Klonopin....


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Hard to say what it can be but I really think you should check with the doctor.. and yeah wrist monitors can be more inaccurate I think, I use a Omron M2 which is a pretty expensive model that you put around your arm, it is marketed by the healthcare here as very reliable.

Your reading in itself doesn't have to be alarming but as stated it is on the low side and combined with dizzyness and dark spots in your vision it is reason to be concerned. I have rather low diastolic blood pressure too ranging from 50-60 but the systolic is a bit higher.. usually at least 110. You and I have white coat syndrome cause my blood pressure goes up as well to 150/80 when I see a doctor from pure anxiety.

You aren't on any other medication you didn't mention, like betablockers for instance? Cause if so you should quit using them ASAP it is dangerous with such a low blood pressure. Also yeah once again you should let your doctor know cause aside from them checking up on you, it is also good for them to know so they can consider you normally have a low blood pressure when prescribing you meds.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

You really need to make an appointment with your doctor to discuss your symptoms....

You can check your blood pressure for free on machines at the supermarket and drug stores....

You can buy a manual BP cuff and stethoscope on Amazon for about 25 bucks, but it can be a pain to try and check your own blood pressure manually, without assistance from someone else....

If you get an automatic one, make sure that it is for the upper arm.You can get pretty good ones for 30-60 bucks, but check the user reviews before you buy one.These ones look pretty good....

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-EW3...e=UTF8&qid=1408394748&sr=8-7&keywords=bp+cuff

http://www.amazon.com/Omron-BP785-S...sbs_hpc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1644ET536M31XWR9XDV9

Maybe your body will adjust to the Klonopin, and your symptoms will disappear...

Maybe it is not the Klonopin causing the problems...

This is really something to talk to your doctor about....

Low blood pressure, dizziness, and blurred vision are not things to be taken lightly....

You could pass out while walking or driving etc....

1-Make an appointment with your doctor and tell him about your symptoms

2-Get a better blood pressure monitor, and make sure its for the upper arm.

3-Start keeping a written log of your pulse and blood pressures, check them once in the morning and once at night, also record when you take any medications like the Klonopin etc., and bring the log to all of your doctor's appointments, so he have a better idea of what's going on...


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Mine used to fluctuate really bad, either really high or very low. I couldn't stand without getting knocked out cold.
Keep it under self check and if it you do have problems, get it checked.


----------

